# حساب حمل التكيف لجامع



## مشاري (3 سبتمبر 2007)

سوال

عندنا جامع مساحته 44م×20م

والارتفاع 8م

اريد ان احسب حمل التكيف الذي يحتاجه الجامع بالطن 

شاكر لكم


----------



## الدكة (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ...
ابدأ
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن معرفة الطنيات اللازمة للجامع (44 * 22 * 8 ) = 7744 م3 
50 م3 = 1 طن تبريدي، وذلك لأن الارتفاع بيزيد عن (3.5 )متر
الطنيات اللازمة = 7744 م3 / 50 م3 = 155 طن تبريدي 

** هذا والله اعلم **


----------



## مشاري (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخى الدكة

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه 

اذا 50م3=1طن فى حال الارتفاع اكبر من 3.5 




حسنا لى سوال للمعلومات العامه فقط 
اذا كان الارتفاع لا يزيد عن 3.5 م 
1طن= كم م3؟؟؟؟


----------



## الدكة (3 سبتمبر 2007)

في حالة الارتفاع = 3.5 متر (يفضل اهمال الارتفاع) أو استخدام نفس الفرضية السابقة 50م3= 1 طن تبريدي.

او استخدام المعادلة (الفرضية) = (المساحة * 900 )/12000 

المسااحة : بالمتر المربع


----------



## احمدعبدالله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الدكه اعتقد انك قد نسيت اضافه الاحمال الحراريه المنبعثه من المصلين
ويمكن اعطاء للمصلي الواحد 500btu/u مع حساب عدد المصلين في المسجد اي لكل 40 مصلي يعطى واحد طن تبريد واذا تريد ان احسب لك عدد المصلين للمسجد المذكور فانا حاضر 

م احمد الحلبوسي / الفلوجه


----------



## البطنان (5 سبتمبر 2007)

نعم اخي هناك الكثير من الامور يجب الاخذ بها بنظر الاعتبار عند حساب الحمل الحراري ولكن هناك شيء واحد انك تحسب الحمل الحراي تقريبي او كعمل هندسي متكامل وهل التكيف مركزي ام الوحدات المنفصلة وعموما وللسهولة واذا كنت في بلد حار فبمعادلة بسيطة وهي من المكتب القومي للأستشارات الهندسية في العراق وتقول ان كل 30 متر مكعب تحتاج الى 1 طن اي 12000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية ... ولله اعلم


----------



## مشاري (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا التكيف وحدات منفصله وليس مركزي

اخى دكه لماذا عدلت في مشاركتك الاولى العرض 20 وليس 22 م


----------



## جمال جودة علي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى الكريم
بعد تخيلى للشكل المعماري المتوقع للمسجد وكذا أن عدد المصلين فى حدود 200 مصلي فالمسجد يحتاج 194 طن تبريد وعند حسابك لدكتات التكييف لو كان مركزي يتم زيادة 5% للفاقد فى المجاري هذا واللة أعلم


----------



## 000403 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك عملية حسابية سريعة وتقريبية وهي ان تضرب الطول * العرض *الارتفاع *250 يطلعلك الناتج بالوحدة الحرارية بريطانية 
مثال عندك حجرة الطول والعرض 4 م والارتفاع 3 
4*4*3*250 = 12000 Btu


----------



## أبو أسحاق (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم بما أن هذا مسجد أي مبنى واحد فقط فيجب حساب جميع الأحمال الناتجه عن ( السطح-الحوائط - الزجاج- عدد الأشخاص..... ) وممكن ان نأخذ بكلام أخي البطنان أن كل 30 أو 35تقريبا متر مكعب تحتاج الى 1 طن اي 12000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية وعلى كل حال تصبح المعادله التقريبيه
= 44*20*8/35 *1.1=221طن تبريد والله أعلم


----------



## الدكة (6 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس /مشاري
السلام عليك وبقية المهندسين 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تعديل مشاركتي فقد غلب عليّ الظن بأن (44 * 22 )م2 .

أما بالنسبة لسؤال بعض المهندسين عن الاخذ في الاعتبار الواجهات وعدد الاشخاص ... الخ،عند حساب الحمل الحراري فهذا امر لا يختلف عليه اثنان عند حساب الحمل الحراري لكن الفرضيات والمعادلات التى تم الاشارة اليها في مشاركتي السابقة - انشاءالله - تغطي جميع هذه الأمور والاعتبارات الخاصة بالأحمال الحرارية .

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن معرفة الطنيات اللازمة للجامع (44 * 20 * 8 ) = 7040 م3 
50 م3 = 1 طن تبريدي، وذلك لأن الارتفاع بيزيد عن (3.5 )متر
الطنيات اللازمة = 7040 م3 / 50 م3 = 141 طن تبريدي .

ولحساب عدد الأشخاص ؟
يتم ذلك عن طريق فرضية ان (50 قدم مربع/شخص)
وعليه يكون مجموع عدد الاشخاص بالمسجد = 190 شخص (تقريباً)

** هذا والله اعلم **


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

salut
sdfqfdsf


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

qdsfffqsdffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sqdfqsdffsqd


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdqdfffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdqffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

qsdfffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdqfddddddddddddddd


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

qsdfffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdqfqsddddddddddddd


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdfgsdffffffffffffff


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

qfsdqklmfjlsdfmqlsdkjflksdjflkjdsm


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdfgkfdsglkdfjgkjfdkg


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ksdqkflksqdjfklsqjdmklds


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

d,snffnqsdnfqdsnf:nsqdfn::;sd,f


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdjfksjdfkqlksdjflk


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

lsqdflmqdslkfjsdkjflkdsj


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

dskqfùsdjfùmdskljùfqsmlkjd


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

sdlkjfsdlkjfmldskjfm


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

skqksdjfmkqlsjfmlkqfjmskqfqmflsqfmjlf


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ksmqdlkjfqmsdlkfqsmdj


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

lksqlmkdfqmsdlkfjmklf


----------



## medfalle (6 سبتمبر 2007)

jmsqlkjmqksdjf


----------



## ziadal (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اعزائي الكرام الجميع نسي الكثير من الحسابات مثلا موقع المسجد بالنسبه للشمس ومعدل الكسب الحراري الشمسي للجدران وعدد الشبابيك لان اغلب الجدران متصله باجزاء غير مكيفه بالاضافه الى عدد المصلين والاستيعاب ومعدل الحرارة الكامنه لكل مصلي هذا بالاضافه الى كون هل ان هنالك مراوح في المسجد ام لا مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان الابواب في الغالب مفتوحه مما سيسبب الكثير من الفقدان الحراري والانارة ومع كل هذا يجب حساب الجزء الخاص بالنساء كونه سيكون منفصلا عن الجزء المراد تكييفه وكونه يجب ان يكون مكيفا ايضا اخي اذا امكن ان ترسل الي جميع البيانات الممكنه وساعطيك الحل باذن الله تعالى باقرب وقت وبدون مقابل


----------



## مشاري (7 سبتمبر 2007)

أكاد اجن انا مهندس انشائى ولا املك التكنيك الذى بواسطته استطيع احكم اى الاجابات اصح او اقرب للواقع وقد اختلفتو في الاجابات فاى اجابه اعتمد!!!!

جامع في منطقه حاره
جميع الجدران خرسانيه 
الابواب معضم الوقت مقفله فالمصلى يفتح الباب ويدخل ويقفل الباب من تلاقاء نفسه
الشبابيك 20 شباك مقفله دائما لوجود الغبار
يوجد مراوح تقدر ب36 مروحه لكنها ولان المنطقه حاه جدا يكتفى بالمكيفات
لا يوجد مصلى نساء
موقع المسجد بالنسبه للشمس لا اعرف كيف اقدر موقع المسجد بالنسبه للشمس !

رجائا اعطونى اجابه حاسمه بالطن ولا تدخلونى في وحدات اخرى


----------



## جمال جودة علي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى مشاري لقد قمت من قبل بحساب طلبك مستخدما" برنامج E20 واعطيتك النتائج وسارسل لك غدا" أن شاء اللة التقرير المفصل للحسابات


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ مشاري انا مع الاخوة اللي يهتمون في تفاصيل المكان ولا اعتمد على التخمين ولو كان صائبا
ارجو الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة وان شاء الله سوف اوافيك في الحسابات باسرع وقت حال ورود اجابتك 
السؤال الاول :- الدولة والمحافظة الموجود فيها المسجد 
السؤال الثاني :- عدد الجدران واتجاهاتها ومساحة الشبابيك لكل جدار على حدة
السؤال الثالث :- لو ممكن معرفة تركيبة الجدار (طابوق عادي, سمك الجدار ,الانهائيات المسخدمة الاصباغ) ونوعية الزجاج (مضلل ,عادي ,سمكة كم انج ,هل تستخدم ستائر )
السؤال الرابع :- معدل تواجد عدد الاشخاص كحد اقصى ,قدرة الانارة بالكيلووات (ممكن ان تكتبلي نوع الانارة وعدد الوحدات المستخدمة ) 
بالاضافة للمعلومات اللي عرفتها مسبقا من مشاركاتك السابقة
وان شاء الله لن ابخل عنك باي معلومة اعرفها خصوصا وان العمل هو بيت لله اسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا


----------



## محمود خطاب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد الاطلاع على المشاركات المذكورة لم اجد قانون اساسي لحساب الحمل التبريدي


----------



## محمود خطاب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

يرجى من الزملاء من لديه مرجع بهذا الاختصاص المساعدة


----------



## احمدعبدالله (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي واستاذي العزيز جمال جودة بالنسبه لبرنامجe2oاني الاقي صعوبه في تطبيقه واستعماله هل لديك اشرطه مع فديو او اي وسيله تعليميه جيده لمساعدتي علما ان المرفق معه لم استطع استيعابه Pdfواكون ممنون لك
م/ احمد عبدالله


----------



## جمال جودة علي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز أحمد عبداللة - لخاطرك أرفقت اليك ملف يشرح تصيميم التكييف باستخدام البرنامج E20ii
وهو من عمل أحد المهندسين الافاضل أسمة محمود سليم جزاة اللة خيرا" - أقرأة وذاكرة وانا معاك فى أى أستفسار

http://rapidshare.com/files/54403707/E_20II.rar


----------



## احمدعبدالله (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير يا استاذ جمال
اني امتلك برنامج Hap-420 اتسائل هل هو نفسه برنامجe20-iiوان كان نفسه اني اراه يختلف عن الموجود في الشرح وان لم يكن هوهل ممكن ان تتكرم وترسله لي لغرض الاستفاده منه
مع فائق الشكر


----------



## زياد الرسلان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

نريد التوصل إلى احدث مبتكرات أجهزة التكييف العامة


----------



## زياد الرسلان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

محمود خطاب قال:


> بعد الاطلاع على المشاركات المذكورة لم اجد قانون اساسي لحساب الحمل التبريدي


 يوجد مرجع ممتاز اسمه آلات التبريد تأليف مجموعة من المهنسين في سورية


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررر ا على التعاون


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تعاون مثمررررر


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مواضيع بالحقيقة هايلة


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو خليل طه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء هناك عامل أساسي في الموضوع حيث ان فترة مكوث المصلين في المسجد هي فترة قصيرة نسبيا اذا ما قورنت بباقي الابنية 
لذلك يجب الوصول الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
استغرب هذا الجدل وهذه الارقام الفلكية التي نتجت معكم
المسجد حسب المواصفات التي ذكرها الاخ مشاري لا يحتاج لاكثر من 45 طن تبريد وانا اتحمل المسؤولية
ليلة امس وضعت ملفا في هذا المنتدى لحساب احمال التبريد بطريقة سهلة وسريعة وهنا ارفق الملف ثانية مدخلا فيه مواصفات المسجد حيث افترضت عدد المصلين 200 مصلي ويمكن للاخ مشاري ان يغير من المعلومات في الملف للحصول على النتائج دون عناء وانا جاهز للرد على اي استفسار بخصوص برنامجي هذا والمعمول على الاكسل
اخي مشاري
يمكنك تركيب 23 جهاز قدرة 2 طن للجهاز ان وجدت اماكن لتركيبها والا فان بامكانك تركيب اجهزة ذات قدرات اكبر قليلا وعدد اقل
توزيع اكبر عدد من الاجهزة ووجود المراوح يساعد في توزيع الهواء بشكل افضل
وارجو للجميع التوفيق


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## الدكة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع 

لكن مهندسنا العزيز لقد بنيت حساباتك على اساس الارتفاع (4 م) والواقع ان الارتفاع (8م) وشكرا

هذا لتنويه فقط ...


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الدكة قال:


> مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
> 
> لكن مهندسنا العزيز لقد بنيت حساباتك على اساس الارتفاع (4 م) والواقع ان الارتفاع (8م) وشكرا
> 
> هذا لتنويه فقط ...


 
اخي الدكة
اشكرك على المشاركة والتفاعل
عادة الارتفاعات التي تزيد عن 4 متر تهمل وحتى لا ادخل في التفاصيل المملة فاني ابسط لك الامر.
المنطقة الفعالة هي المنطقة التي ارتفاعها من 4 متر فما دون وهناك من يعتمد 3.5 متر حيث ان الهواء البارد كثافته اعلى فيبقى في المنطقة السفلى
اود هنا ان انبه الى ضرورة الانتباه الى عدد المصلين حيث اني وضعت في البرنامج ان عددهم 200 بينما قد يكون العدد اكبر هذا في بعض المناسبات كصلاة الجمعة مثلا ونحن عندما نحسب حمل التكييف نعتمد الحمل الاقصى المحتمل Peak Load .
البرنامج الذي عملته لكم يتسم بالمرونة فاي تغيير في المعلومات (عدد الاشخاص،الطول،العرض،التهوية...الخ) يمكن تغيير قيمتها لتتغير اوتوماتيكيا النتائج


----------



## ربايعه (23 مارس 2011)

هاد الرنامج نصبتو علجهاز وبدو باسورد الرجاء اريده بسرعهhap420مع الشكررررررررررر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس محمد محمود على الاكسل شيت
وشكرا لجميع المهندسين اللى شركوا فى الموضوع


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

الى مهندس محمد محمود مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## القلب الودود (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أرى ان الاراء قد كثرت والردود متعددة لذا فاني اعتقد ان اخي الكريم لصبح في حيرة من أمرة وليك الجواب الصحيح بعون الله وتوفيقة :=
1- يمكننا ان نأخذ برأي أخي الكريم بأن الـــ 50 م3 تأخذ 1 طن تبريد. 
2- أنا غير متوافق تماما مع ان 35 م3 تأخذ 1 طن حيث ان هذه القدرة ستصبح عالية جدا وتزيد التكلفة بشكل كبير 
واليك القدرة الدقيقة بفضل الله للأبعاد الاتية *44م×20م **والارتفاع 8م* = 182 طن تبريد 
واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب لاحظ أخي الكريم كل هذه اجتهادات لكن اذا اردت الحساب القيق فيمكنك استخدام برامج الهاب او غيرها 
والله الموفق ,,,,,,,


----------



## هادي الراوي (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بما ان الجامع قياساته22*44*8 فان حمل التبريد المطلوب 196 طن


----------



## محسن المولى (27 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الكرام الحسابات التقريبية ضرورية للتعامل مع الزبون واعطائه فكرة عن القيمة التقريبية لكلفة التبريد لان معظم الناس ليس لديه فكرة عن اسعار الاجهزة وملحقاتها لذلك وجدت الحسابات التى تعتمدعلى خبرة المهندس والبلد 
الذى يعيش فيه فمثلا فى البلاد الحارة مثل دول الخليج 1طن لكل 16مترمربع للمنزلى و30متر مربع للصناعي والله اعلم


----------



## waeelfegan (11 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الكرام 
مسجد 40 *40 ارتفاع 12 متر  
ماهي الطريقة المثلى لتوزيع الدكت ( هل بالسقف المستعار واسخدام الجيت دفيوزر أم الافضل تكون بالحوائط ) 
وشكرا


----------



## mah_safy (12 أبريل 2011)

اولاً اود ان اشكر جميع الزملاء علي مشاركتهم القيمة ولاكن يا اخي الكريم لابد من معرفة بعض العناصر الهامة لتحديد عدد اطنان التبريد اللازمة واهمها معرفة طبيعة الجو الخارجي و المكونات الانشائية للمبني وعدد الاشخاص المتواجدين بالمكان وشكراً


----------

